# Holdsclaw sets new WNBA record



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

Chamique Holdsclaw had 24 Rebounds in the Mystics opener vs. the Sting, which broke her own WNBA record for rebounds in a game. She also put up 22 points, 4 assists, and 3 blocks. Stacey Dales-Schuman also had an awesome game, putting up 20 points, 8 assists(0 turnovers), 4 rebounds, and 2 steals. Dales-Schuman ignited the Mystics early on, hitting her first three 3 pointers. Coco Miller contributed 10 points and 2 steals, while Anne Burgess put up 8 points and dished out 5 assists. Murriel Page, who started as center, struggled from the field, shooting 1-9. She put up 4 points and 6 rebounds. Nakia Stanford added a much needed physical presence, putting up 4 points, 2 rebounds in six minutes. Ashja Jones also added her inside game, putting up 6 points and 2 blocks in 14 minutes coming off the bench.

Allison Feaster led the Sting with 16 points and 6 rebounds. Kelly Miller and Shalonda Enis contributed 14 and 12 points, respectively, both coming off the bench. Charlotte Smith-Taylor and Andrea Stinson each had 10, while Tammy Sutton-Brown added 4 points, 6 rebounds and 2 blocked shots.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Just an FYI - The previous record for rebounds in a game was 21 - and was held by three different players - Holdsclaw, Leslie and I darn it... I forgot the other player.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Just like i said Chamique is gonna tear it up this season..


----------

